# 2010 bikes



## Bear (17 Jun 2009)

In general, when do 2010 bikes come out ?


----------



## garrilla (17 Jun 2009)

In general, in 2009


----------



## Chrisz (17 Jun 2009)

2010???


----------



## Theseus (17 Jun 2009)

garrilla said:


> In general, in 2009



Pah! beaten to it.


----------



## garrilla (17 Jun 2009)

They're usually released August/September.


----------



## l4dva (17 Jun 2009)

I was in the Spech Concept store on saturday they were saying around August, but the prices for most of there bikes were going up in price by about £200 or so. The old 2009 range will stay the same price as a result of the new year models going up in price.

I test rode a full carbon £2.5K Tarmac while I was there too! What an amazing bike, I offically love carbon! So quick and responsive! Unfortunalty I had to hand it back in


----------



## Soltydog (17 Jun 2009)

had an email from Tredz yesterday with spesh 2010 bikes. Dont know if they are actually available yet though


----------



## summerdays (17 Jun 2009)

Friend was trying to buy a bike through the Bike to Work scheme and he was told they would be in the shop in a month or two's time for looking at if not actually buying.


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Jun 2009)

Soltydog said:


> had an email from Tredz yesterday with spesh 2010 bikes. Dont know if they are actually available yet though



+1
Looks like a matter of imminent launch


----------



## BIGSESAL (17 Jun 2009)

The 2010 Trek basic road bike was released last week due to serious availability problems of the 2009 series.


----------



## Downward (17 Jun 2009)

BIGSESAL said:


> The 2010 Trek basic road bike was released last week due to serious availability problems of the 2009 series.



The Giants are the same - Release July I heard


----------



## Bear (17 Jun 2009)

BIGSESAL said:


> The 2010 Trek basic road bike was released last week due to serious availability problems of the 2009 series.


Really ? Any more information ? Is that all models ? Any idea on specs & colours ?


----------



## garrilla (17 Jun 2009)

4th july... http://www.sbrsports.com/515-231421


----------



## Bear (17 Jun 2009)

garrilla said:


> 4th july... http://www.sbrsports.com/515-231421


Ah, cool thanks mate !


----------



## Bear (17 Jun 2009)

Any idea on the 1.7 ?


----------



## BIGSESAL (18 Jun 2009)

The 1.2 looks hot there... although it has a £100 dearer RRP than last year and I fear that this will be an all to common trend. I haven't heard about the 1.7 yet but I would expect it to be released fairly soon. July for definate, I bet they will do it during the tour when loads of people are looking for a road bike to attempt to look like Lance.


----------



## Downward (18 Jun 2009)

Bear said:


> Really ? Any more information ? Is that all models ? Any idea on specs & colours ?



Nope I asked for an 09 Roadbike and LBS said wait till July for the 2010 models.
Rep said pointless continuing producing 09 bikes


----------



## dhague (19 Jun 2009)

As I was shopping for a bike over the past couple of weeks, I discovered that most shops had run out of many popular '09 models for the bigger names (Giant, Specialized, Trek). The manufacturers had produced fewer bikes, anticipating a downturn due to the economy and exchange-related price increases. In fact, they sold more than ever...

Of course, at this stage in the game, they will be well into their 2010 production runs, and it's pointless producing any more '09s. It's a shame that like-for-like prices are increasing year on year though - for the same price as my 105 equipped bike, I could have got Ultegra a year ago. The same price in 2010 is looking like buying a Tiagra groupset.

Still, I'm happy with my bike - and based on Evans' website stock levels, it looks like I got the last Spesh Roubaix Elite they had.

Cheers,
Darren


----------



## Downward (27 Jun 2009)

I think the Spesh 2010 models are out. Saw a White Allez today
If anyone knows if the Allez 09 model was black then the 2010 models are out.

£50 more too.


----------



## Sittingduck (27 Jun 2009)

Sure it wasn't one of these?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2009)

New Spesh Allez 2010 is red (which is a shame)
http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/allez-elite-2010-road-bike-ec019407


----------



## Downward (27 Jun 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Sure it wasn't one of these?



Nope

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/specialized/allez-sport-double-2010-road-bike-ec019409


----------



## Downward (9 Jul 2009)

Rubbish that the 2010 1.2 is 15% more than the 09 model.


----------



## Rollon (9 Jul 2009)

Buy a Bike in Lancs has some 2010 models in now, ALL with a higher price tag.


----------



## Bear (14 Jul 2009)

Does anyone know about specs & colours on the 2010 Giant Defy range ?


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jul 2009)

This is the US page and I'm not 100% sure it is the 2100 models but it's a good a place to start as any:

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/road/2266/32191/


----------



## aJohnson (14 Jul 2009)

Hmm, seeing Defy bikes make me rethink about the Trek 1.2


----------



## Sittingduck (14 Jul 2009)

The Defy 2 looks quite nice actually.


----------



## aJohnson (14 Jul 2009)

Now I'm into the choice of Trek 1.2, Spesh Allez, or a Defy bike. Damn.


----------



## Downward (14 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> This is the US page and I'm not 100% sure it is the 2100 models but it's a good a place to start as any:
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/road/2266/32191/




Comes up with 2009 bikes when i click on it.


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (14 Jul 2009)

I wish sooo much that the 2010 allez was white... it looked sooo cool! Might have to try and get hold of last years one instead.. 

Hang on, its still 'last year'.. these things come in early!


----------



## MajorMantra (15 Jul 2009)

So prices jumped with the 09 bikes, and they're jumping again with the 2010 models? Hmmm.

Matthew


----------



## philipbh (16 Jul 2009)

SimonRoberts0204 said:


> I wish sooo much that the 2010 allez was white... it looked sooo cool! Might have to try and get hold of last years one instead..
> 
> Hang on, its still 'last year'.. these things come in early!



Cyclestore seems to have it (for Pre order) in Silver

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=21398&catID=41


----------



## The Jayler (18 Jul 2009)

I'm led to believe that the price hike on the 2010 models is due to the strength of the yen as most bikes are fitted with Shimano gear. Manufacturers are having to de spec their bikes to keep costs down.
Makes sense to me so i would advise getting an 09 bike toute suite if there still available.


----------



## MTB - Muzzy (18 Jul 2009)

And here was me thinking there was a recession on 

I can understand some price hikes but sometimes I wonder if we just get more and more ripped off.


----------



## Downward (21 Jul 2009)

MTB - Muzzy said:


> And here was me thinking there was a recession on
> 
> I can understand some price hikes but sometimes I wonder if we just get more and more ripped off.



I think the makers thought this too hence low stocks.
Turns out demand is on the up so why not sneak a few ££ on the prices.


----------



## Downward (22 Jul 2009)

I heard a whisper :
Giant Defy 4 - £475 Don't know colour
Giant Defy 3 - £625 Yellow, Black and White.

I will post Specs if/when i get them.


----------



## Downward (22 Jul 2009)

I have seen the new models !
Defy 4 is White Silver and Black
Defy 3 is White Yellow and Black

Both look faptastic


----------



## Downward (22 Jul 2009)

Specs
*Model*
*Defy 4*
*Sizes*
XS (43cm),S (46.5cm),M (50cm),L (55.5cm),XL (58.5cm)
*Frame*
Giant AluxX SL aluminium, Fluid FormedTM
*Fork*
 Cromoly, OverDrive Steerer 
*Shock*
 N / A 
*Handlebar*
Giant Alloy Anatomic Bend, 26.0mm
*Stem*
Giant Alloy
*Seatpost*
 Giant Alloy 
*Saddle*
Giant Performance Road
*Pedals*
Caged w/ Clips
*Shifters*
Shimano 2300 24 speed
*Front Derailleur*
Shimano 2203
*Rear Derailleur*
Shimano 2300
*Brakes*
Tektro Giant specific Dual Pivot
*Brake Levers*
Shimano 2300
*Cassette*
SRAM PG 850 12-26
*Chain*
KMC Z7
*Crankset*
FSA Tempo, 30/42/52
*Bottom Bracket*
Cartridge
*Rims*
Giant Sport Road, Double Wall
*Hubs*
Formula Sealed
*Spokes*
Stainless Steel
*Tyres*
Kenda Kriterium, 700x25mm





*Model*
*Defy 3*
*Sizes*
XS (43cm),S (46.5cm),M (50cm),M/L (53.5cm),L ( 55.5cm),XL (58.5cm)
*Frame*
Giant AluxX SL aluminium, Fluid FormedTM
*Fork*
 Advanced-Grade Composite, Alloy OverDrive Steerer 
*Shock*
 N / A 
*Handlebar*
Giant Connect, 31.8mm
*Stem*
Giant Connect
*Seatpost*
Giant Connect
*Saddle*
Giant Performance Road
*Pedals*
Caged w/ Clips
*Shifters*
Shimano Sora 27 speed
*Front Derailleur*
Shimano Sora
*Rear Derailleur*
Shimano Sora
*Brakes*
Tektro Giant specific Dual Pivot
*Brake Levers*
Shimano Sora
*Cassette*
Shimano HG50 12-25
*Chain*
KMC HG73 
*Crankset*
FSA Omega MegaExo, 30/39/50
*Bottom Bracket*
FSA Mega Exo, External
*Rims*
Giant Sport Road CR, Double Wall
*Hubs*
Formula Sealed
*Spokes*
Stainless Steel
*Tyres*
Kenda Kriterium, 700x25mm


----------



## aJohnson (22 Jul 2009)

Downward said:


> I have seen the new models !
> Defy 4 is White Silver and Black
> Defy 3 is White Yellow and Black
> 
> Both look faptastic



Did you get any pictures?


----------



## Downward (22 Jul 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Did you get any pictures?




Yes 
Can't attach at work as it's blocked but I'll give it a try at home.


----------



## aJohnson (22 Jul 2009)

Downward said:


> Yes
> Can't attach at work as it's blocked but I'll give it a try at home.



Ok, cant wait to see them


----------



## Downward (22 Jul 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Ok, cant wait to see them



Sorted


----------



## aJohnson (22 Jul 2009)

Wow, those do look very very nice.


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Jul 2009)

Rather like the look of the yellow 'n' black number


----------



## aJohnson (22 Jul 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Rather like the look of the yellow 'n' black number



Completely agree. I'm hoping MK cycles have the 2010 range in.


----------



## Bear (22 Jul 2009)

Downward, any idea on the Defy 1 & 2 ? specs & colours ? 

Much appreciated


----------



## Downward (22 Jul 2009)

Bear said:


> Downward, any idea on the Defy 1 & 2 ? specs & colours ?
> 
> Much appreciated



Not yet - These 2 are the only ones at the moment.


Intresting to see the Shimano 2300 series - looks good.


----------



## Downward (22 Jul 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Completely agree. I'm hoping MK cycles have the 2010 range in.



Shame the Bar tape is black.
White would have looked better.


----------



## Bear (23 Jul 2009)

Downward said:


> Not yet - These 2 are the only ones at the moment


Any news let me know please mate


----------



## Downward (24 Jul 2009)

No pics yet or specs of the 2.5 and above


----------

